# exmark zero turn mower



## tom44404 (May 12, 2013)

Does anyone have an exmark mower and if so how do you think it works? Thank in advance for your help.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 12, 2013)

I just bought a snapper pro xt50 I love it very nice mower... I have used a exmark once seemed very nice..


----------



## baconator (May 12, 2013)

I have had one for 4 years runs 5 days a week only replaced 2 belts and it cuts great.


----------



## southernman13 (May 12, 2013)

*Ex mark*

I have one prob. 4 years old, love it, cuts great no issuesat all. I maintain 5 acres with it and occasionally other 5 acres tracts in the hood here. Great mower. A friend owns a mower shop that sells toro. He said they make a commercial one that's even better than the exmark but I haven't seen it. Heavier spindles and such.


----------

